# Excel: Für Berechnung Zahl aus Spalte und Zeile ziehen



## torstendlp (4. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

ich bin ein absoluter Excel-Anfänger und habe nun folgende Frage, die sicherlich leicht zu lösen ist:

Ich möchte eine Tabelle erstellen.
In jedem der Tabellenfelder soll die gleich Berechnung stattfinden. Die zur Berechnung herangezogenen Werte sollen automatisch aus den Spalten / Zeilen-Überschriften gezogen werden.
Welche Formel muß ich da nehmen, um nicht in jedem Feld eine eigene Formal eingeben zu müssen?

Beispiel:
In der Spalte B befinden habe ich Zahlen ein´getragen
und in Zeile 4 habe ich Zahlen eingetragen.
Nun soll für das Feld C5 berechtnet werden:
=(B5*2+1)*(C4/100)
Für Feld C6 wäre das analog:
=(B6*2+1)*(C4/100)
Für D5:
=(B5*2+1)*(D4/100)
und für D6:
=(B6*2+1)*(D4/100)
usw. usw.

Wie müßte die Formel aussehen, damit Excel sich die Werte immer aus der zum jeweils gesuchten Feld gehörenden Spalte und Zeile zeiht?

Vielen Dank vorab und Gruß,

Torsten


----------



## Leola13 (4. Dezember 2006)

Hai,

die Formel für C5 =($B5*2+1)*(C4/100)
die Formel für C6 =($B6*2+1)*(C4/100)

und dann einfach nach rechts kopieren.
(Wenn ich die Aufgabenstellung richtig verstanden habe. )

Ciao Stefan


----------



## chefetutti (4. Dezember 2006)

Schick mir mal diese Tabelle zu ich schaue mir das mal an 

Gruß
Chefetutti

chefetutti@t-online.de


----------

